# traps waxed not dyed



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

I plan on buying some new traps and they are waxed ,not dyed, does anyone else do this.These traps will be buried for coyote sets.Any thoughts?Thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

No problem, use them as is! All the dye does is help blend in the trap.


----------

